# Levi Morgan???



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

I assume that he is shooting a Triumph Conquest this year but what model of release does he shoot in competition, and what kind of arrowrest? Just curious of his equipment choices as he is so dominant.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

He is shooting an Apex. I don't think he has went to the Triumph yet. He shoots a tru ball HT and also the new true ball Absolute. He shoots an Axcell slide bar with a classic scope housing. no lens w\.010 up pin. I believe gold tip triple x's. B-stinger stabs now. He shoots a very modest set-up. I don't think he has changed his bow in a few years now.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*arrow rest*

trophy taker spring steel 2


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

bclowman said:


> He is shooting an Apex. I don't think he has went to the Triumph yet. He shoots a tru ball HT and also the new true ball Absolute. He shoots an Axcell slide bar with a classic scope housing. no lens w\.010 up pin. I believe gold tip triple x's. B-stinger stabs now. He shoots a very modest set-up. I don't think he has changed his bow in a few years now.


I don't think he is shooting Triple X's, but I could be wrong. I thought he was shooting easton aluminums at Gainesville.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

He shoots triple X's. He shot Easton x7 eclipses in Gainesville but he switched back to Gold tip before vegas and shot triple X's in Georgia. He shot a Conquest 4 during the whole 2008 and the first half of 2009 before he started shooting the Apex. The man is a MACHINE. He absoluely dominates 3D. Also, Its crazy that he shoots two different releases during the tournament. He shoots the absolute during the first 40 targets and uses the HT during the shootout. He could probably shoot with fingers and dominate the Open Pro class. We know that he can shoot as well left handed as he can right handed. haha


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

bclowman said:


> He is shooting an Apex. I don't think he has went to the Triumph yet. He shoots a tru ball HT and also the new true ball Absolute. He shoots an Axcell slide bar with a classic scope housing. *no lens *w\.010 up pin. I believe gold tip triple x's. B-stinger stabs now. He shoots a very modest set-up. I don't think he has changed his bow in a few years now.


Kind of suprising he doesnt shoot a lense...at least to me it is...i do not know too much about professional 3d but i would think the lense would be advantagous to him


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

he doesn't use any glass ?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope, Levi does not shoot any glass, at least on his 3D rigs.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

He could shoot a 1970's Bear Whitetail with no sights and still be awesome. It's pure talent, it's not what he is shooting, it's how he is shooting it


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

yep... no lens.... i dont shoot with a lens, dont like them.......:darkbeer:


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

that is so true he could shoot anything. he is deff one of a kind! i have never even tryed shooting with out a lens in my target set up, that mite be something i play around with for my outdoor set up.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

erictski said:


> Kind of suprising he doesnt shoot a lense...at least to me it is...i do not know too much about professional 3d but i would think the lense would be advantagous to him


Young eyes help out with not needing a lens also. :darkbeer:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

allot of pros dont use a lens !


----------



## thumpergal201 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Levi Morgan*

I find it ironic that I dont remember the pro shooter that we shot with but when Levi was a youth in gainsville several years ago, we called him the human rangefinder and used his judgement for our first shots. He was very impressive then and he still is. He could string a 2x4 and beat most shooters. He is still one of the finest young men I've ever had the pleasure to shoot a 3D range with.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

tntone said:


> yep... no lens.... i dont shoot with a lens, dont like them.......:darkbeer:


Same here...

Magnification, magnifies everything... including movement.:doh:


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i shoot with both eyes open and a lens dont work with me too well.... i shot a friend of mine bow the other day with a 4x lens with a #1 clarifier and it was clear when i closed one eye, but i cant hit nothing with one eye closed..... lens out for me.....


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Trust me, Levi's equipment isn't what is making him shoot so well. Like a few have said, many pro's do not shoot lense's. I personally don't because I can't stand seeing the increased movement. I will sometimes shoot a 2x for indoor, just depends on the setup.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Decided to try takin my lense out to experiment this week/weekend. Been dropping points on long targets, the movement was making me fight the bow. I saw a dramatic improvement. So bye bye glass!


----------

